# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  АVZ - кнопки перехода на русский не активны

## progulca

Как решить проблему? ОС - WinXP Pro
Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

А в чём проблема, собственно? Если у Вас английская версия Windows и нужно запустить AVZ в русском варианте используйте ключ запуска:



```
avz.exe lang=ru
```

----------

